# books sent to K2 show on Fire's carousel



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I do not like the fact that the books I send to my K2 show up on the carousel of my Kindle Fire and Kindle Fire HD. They are not downloaded, but show on the carousel as available to download.

I sent feedback to Amazon hoping that a future software update could stop this. The reply from Amazon addressed "I'm sorry if your items are reappearing in the carousel after you delete them".  Maybe I did not explain it well enough.

Has anyone had this problem and sent feedback to Amazon?

Thanks


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It's been an issue since the Fire first came out. I had over 5000 books in my account when I got my Fire. They ALL showed up, it took forever to delete them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This has been an issue for many users since the first Fire.  It doesn't bother me, but I can understand the issue for others.  I do think it should be something people can select.  I recommend feedback to Amazon, which you've already done.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also. . . .just in case anyone is NOT aware. . . .you can pretty easily remove things from the carousel.  Just touch and hold and that will be one of the options.

Best way, I think, to provide feedback about the Fire, is use the link ON the Fire.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

My mother has my k2 and is an avid reader! I send her books almost daily. It is just a bit of a pain to constantly delete those books from the carousel on my two fires.

I sent feedback directly from my fires feedback link. I may resend since they did not seem to understand what I was trying to relay.

Thanks for the replies.

Sent from my Fire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I like that they show up both places.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're talking about new purchases, yes, pretty much anything digital you buy from Amazon will show up on the Carousel. I'm constantly deleting the books my daughter buys for her K3 from my HD's Carousel. But I still like it - it reminds me what books and music I've bought for myself recently.


----------

